# Personal poll: redhead or black hair?



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok here's the deal. I have trichotillomania as a secondary disorder. This means I pull out my hair (please don't laugh) and have to get a new wig periodically. The question is:

Should I go back to redhead?



















Or stick with the black?



















I don't think I look good with brown hair and definitely not blonde, and my college doesn't allow colors like purple, blue, green, etc.

If it helps any my natural color was an off black that had red highlights in the sun. I'm 1/2 Irish and 1/2 Cherokee.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the red looks great on you. The black looks good, but I think red tops it.



Revenwyn said:


> I don't think I look good with brown hair and definitely not blonde, and my college doesn't allow colors like purple, blue, green, etc.


And where are you attending college? Syria?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Red looks more striking to me, while with black you will blend in easier in a crowd.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

both look awesome. i really like the red though, it is funky and fun and soft.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely the red.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I think the red looks great on you. The black looks good, but I think red tops it.
> 
> And where are you attending college? Syria?


It's a private Christian university in Arkansas.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Red hair!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Red


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think the black looks more natural tbh.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the black.. suits you better.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Fellow trich-er here.

They both look good! The black looks really natural, if you want that, and I think it's really pretty. I'm torn because the red looks super vavoomy in the second photo but kindof fake in the first. I don't know if that's the same red colour or not in the two photos. 

If you want natural I'd say go with the black as it's more blendy and soft, but if you want something bolder go red. Personally I actually like the black best.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

If enough people voted "none," does that mean you'd shave your head?

I'm with the people who voted black.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It was a tough call, but I like the black more. I think a slightly darker red than the one in the pictures would be nice too though.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I love both. You're beautiful


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I think you can carry off red hair very well, but black is definitely better IMO.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Black looks more natural. But either or.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the Black suits you.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Red definitely with your skin tone.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Personally, I dig the red. But I love redheads. Even if it's dyed red. The red lipstick looks great with it, BTW. The redder the better. Red and glossy. 

If you like, the black isn't bad either. I'm just biased.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I looooove the red hair, it really suits you!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

If this sways any decisions:


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

black.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think you can carry off both really well, but I especially love the red on you. I think a slightly darker shade of red would look even better.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Either color works, though I'd prefer the black over red.

Actually, I voted for other, wondering what you'd look like with light brown/dark blond hair.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Red looks far better.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Either color works, though I'd prefer the black over red.
> 
> Actually, I voted for other, wondering what you'd look like with light brown/dark blond hair.


Bad. I've done it... don't have any pics though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

You have such a lovely complexion. Red lipstick looks really good on you too!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I've gotta make my decision in a couple of weeks; I like pulling off the snow white look, so if I did redhead that would mess that up, but like I said my choices are black or red and honestly this wig is being donated to me and they might not have red in stock.

The red was a synthetic; I'm going for human hair this time and the color would be more of a brown with some reddish highlights. It always is with human hair. 

I'm goth, and I either like jet black or bright red, so I am personally leaning toward the black again. I think it fits my personality better. While I do share some in common with the stereotypical redhead the black just fits me better.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Both look good, but seeing as I dye my hair black from my natural brown, I'm always black hair FTW (B


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

weres the option for both?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Redhead. But that's my favourite hair colour on girls so i may be biased


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Red hair looks good on you, and all.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I voted red. I think it warms up your skin tone.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I went with both.

This probably isn't the best picture but it's a base of black with auburn streaks in it.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

You look good in red hair!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

You have a very cute looking face. I love the goth look on you. It's moderate, with some taste, the way "things should be". lol


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

The black for sure


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, red really suits you.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Fellow trich-er here.
> 
> They both look good! The black looks really natural, if you want that, and I think it's really pretty. I'm torn because the red looks super vavoomy in the second photo but kindof fake in the first. I don't know if that's the same red colour or not in the two photos.
> 
> If you want natural I'd say go with the black as it's more blendy and soft, but if you want something bolder go red. Personally I actually like the black best.


This was exactly my response.

Also, where do you get your wigs, if you don't mind my asking? They are really awesome.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I say stick with black.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

definitely black hair, I think it goes well with your pale skin


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

pita said:


> This was exactly my response.
> 
> Also, where do you get your wigs, if you don't mind my asking? They are really awesome.


I've gotten the last two wigs at a store down the street from my house. I usually order online to get human hair when I have more money, as they usually last longer and I can style them however.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, well as I said a page ago, it's a moot point now.

Can the thread be closed?


----------

